# Anyone In SoCal With An 240 turbo'd or engine swapped?



## LittleOsti (Sep 30, 2003)

I would like to know who and where you got your work done and if i could see it if possible. Im all about cars.


----------



## coldfiremx (Jun 8, 2005)

I did mine, do you need a swap?


----------

